# Resignations...



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

What do you "far righters" think of the resignations due to the CIA leaks? Is it due to the "far left" or his won stupidity?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What's there to think about, it's normal procedure? It's simply a requirement because of the indictment. Rove would of had to do the same thing. Tom Delay just stepped down from his position according to house rules. Neither Libby or Delay are guilty of anything yet, so what's there to think about? Even the far left understand that much......... I think.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey ol squidly, YET...may be the "key word" here.... Or I guess I should say words..... :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It looks like a witch hunt they can't find evidence to indict for the crime they are investigationg so they indict on the possibility that they made a mistake in their testimony. Looks to me like weak prosecuters grasping for straws.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Oddly enough ... in order to believe there to be truth to the "genesis" of this investigation ...

That being

GWB, Cheney (whoever) lied about the existence of WMD in order to strengthen his case to go to War ... and also knowing the beliefs/statements between say 1998 up to the War ... of nearly everyone in Washington regarding the existence of WMD in Iraq.

One would have to surmise that GWB was the only person in Washington who knew for a fact there were NO WMD in Iraq and knowing there were none he lied in order to parallel his thinking to the remainder of those around him and those who had came before him in the Clinton administration ...

Just starts seeming flat A$$ GOOFY if you think it through.

Also oddly enough I heard a high profile Democrat today swapping the story from "Lied about WMD" to "Lied about Al-Qaeda connections"

Think Back ... GWB said right up front (roughly) "If you support, harbor or help Terrorists you are a Terrorist ... and can expect to be dealt with as such" ...

I have to say there is no denying Saddam harbored and supported Terrorists to the point of even paying families of terrorist bombers cash for the act.

BTW ... I am ASHAMED of my STATE SENATOR ... Harry Reid. I think I may email him again to tell him for a second time.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Aw come on...

I'm damn proud of the man. Takes balls to get up, start speaking whats on your mind, and have the conviction to say it through such a straight face with the honest belief that hes gonna convince the world what a bad man GW is. This of course, leads me to one of two conclusions. Hes either gonna drop from the senate and make a bid for the presidency, or hes just going to continue to make so much of an *** of himself that he'll end up like ole Daschle, you cant count on the left leaning voters when you become a Left wing nutball.

Either way, I hope he keeps it up. Hell I hope he turns it up a notch. Hes doing a better job of showing the Nevada voters his true agenda than any of us could have ever concieved, ever. The dudes a nutball, and I see his political career coming to a crashing halt in the near future.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Only problem is this whacko (Reid) ... was just re-elected in 2004 ... he has five more years before we get another crack at him ...

I so sadly regreat that John Ensign lost to Harry by what 1,400 votes in 98' ... Especially when we saw what the Democratic party had to offer in 2000 when Ensign won in a landslide filling the retiring "Dem" Briant's seat against Edward M. Bernstein ... Hell, Edward must even regret that ... afterall he did have to cut his ponytail for the race.


----------

